
Symlinks in Windows 10 - KindDragon
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/12/02/symlinks-windows-10/#uJAvfC1AmXcoG48o.97
======
IvyMike
Discussed three days ago, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13092944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13092944)

------
X-Istence
Can we get file deletion in windows without raising an error because the file
happens to be opened by some program?

~~~
stebalien
Not without breaking every program under the sun. Currently, programs on
Windows can assume that the file associated with a path won't change while the
file is open (at least I hope so or some of my code is a bit racy...).

~~~
kevingadd
Same goes for directories, yeah. The linux approach can create some _really
bad_ user experiences and weird bugs. It's sysadmin-friendly but no good for
regular people.

~~~
aindhaden
I don't see what "regular people" has to do with it... you either know how
your filesystem works or you don't. I you don't, the Linux way (I deleted a
file but it's still in my editor) can be just as confusing as the Windows way
(I can't delete or move or rename this file because it says it's in use, but I
don't have any programs open that use it).

------
martin1b
Why create a new util when Mark Russinovich already created 'Junction'. Aren't
these the same thing? [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb896768.as...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb896768.aspx)

~~~
aseipp
Junctions and symbolic links are very different things on Windows (NTFS also
supports hardlinks, distinctly from these other two. You can think of a
junction point as a hardlink, but only for a directories, with some other
differences dealing with things like network shares. Ordinary
hardlinks/symlinks support files as well as directories, however.)

The `mklink` tool in Windows is also by no means new; it's been around for
many years. It just wasn't very useful since you needed to be an admin to use
symbolic links, anyway.

